# any oct-nov cyclers in RVH Belfast?



## sands

Hi Girls 
I was due to start 1st IVF at Royal in Belfast in Sept but it was delayed and I now start sniffing on Oct 5th.  Anyone else in Belfast on similar cycle.  2 or 3 of us from Belfast are also chatting on Sept-Oct cyclers.
Sands


----------



## Lilly

Hi Sands

Join the cyclers for oct/nov i will add you to the list here is the link hun goodluck with your treatment

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37475.30

love always lilly xxx


----------



## sands

Hi girls
Not sure if its major nerves about starting sniffing on Wed but I have had a tense headache since last wednesday and I can't shift it.  Also broke out in a rash across my stomach and really tired and sore all over.  what could it be?  Should I inform RVF but they might delay cycle for another month?  Do you think that might be best until I get to see GP.  Feeling crap and have terrible hot flushes although I havn't even started the sniffing yet!  What's going on?


----------



## Lilly

hi sands 

I think you should ask the about the rash call one of the nurses at the royal they are all great and will advise you on what to do goodluck with sniffing not long now hun chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## gills

Hi RVH girlies!

I have been sniffing now for over a week and am waiting now for my period to come.  I can't remember the last time I was wishing it would come!

Gills xx


----------



## emmsy

Hi Sands and the rest of the girls

I am starting first cycle of ICSI at the RFC Belfast. Have to go this afternoon to collect my drugs and be shown how to use them. Treatment starts on Saturday for me (Day 21) I am soooo nervous. This site is great but I couldn't see very many messages from Belfast. It's good to hear your messages. I wish you all loads of       with your treatment

LOL 

Emma xx


----------



## Lilly

Hi emmsy

Please join all the girls cycling the same time as you hun there are 2 on the list from Belfast RFC goodluck with your appointment Today hun here is the link i will add you to the list

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38746.0

love always lilly xxx


----------



## gills

Hi Emma,

I am also attending the RVH.  Have been sniffing for 10 days.  It's not as bad as you expect - nothing ever is I suppose!  This site is a great help though.

Bets of luck to you!

Gillsx


----------



## emmsy

Morning Gills

Thanks for your message. It was a little daunting yesterday when the treatment was being explained to me.Kinda like school!! It's wasn't until I went home and went over everything myself that it became a lot clearer although I have to say the lady who explained it all was great just took awhile for it to click with me. Things usually do!!!  I start sniffing tomorrow so fingers crossed like you said it won't be too bad. My whole life is changing now. I have stopped drinking and started to eat healthier I just want to give my body every chance.

Good luck with your sniffing - I hope you don't get any bad side effects. I'm sending you lots of        that your treatment goes well sweetheart

LOL

Emma


----------



## sands

Hello Girls
Just a wee note to say hi and to check how you are all doing.  I am due for scan tomorrow before ec on Monday.  Nervously excited. Really uncomforatable in my trousers now.  Just want to open the button and let it all hang out.  Not a good idea in work though!    I would really appreciate it if anyone wanted to say a wee prayer for hubbie and I over next week.  I am praying for you all and sending you all cyber hugs


----------



## emmsy

Hi Sands

  for your scan tomorrow love I really hope it goes well and you have loads of lovely big juicy follies!!!! You are literally a week ahead of me! I go for my scan next friday and e/c on the following Monday!! Although you are a week ahead we will be on the 2WW together fingerscrossed!!! So definitely keep in touch   

I will certainly say a prayer for you and hubby tonight and the whole way through too. Hopefully we will have the best chrstmas ever!!!

   

LOL

Emma xxx


----------



## gills

Hi Emma, Sands,

Good to hear from you both.  You are both doing reall well - on the stimming now, so time will fly in.  Hope there aren't too many nasty side effects!!

We had a big day yesterday.  My OHSS is well and truely back, so I rang the clinic yesterday afternoon.  Dr Traub rang us back and advised us to do a pg test last night.  He said that reoccuring OHSS can be a sign of pregnancy.  Well when I heard that I was a nervous wreck as you can imagine.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, we tested last night, and I got a BFP!!!!!  I made DH go to Tesco and buy another test just to be sure!!

We are still in shock I think, but unbelievably over the moon.  Could hardly sleep last night for the excitement....  I know there's a long way to go now, so please pray for a healthy pregnancy for us.

Hopefully my result at the Royal will rub off on you both!!!!!  Sending you both ooodles of baby dust  

Gillsxxx


----------



## sands

Oh Gills i am soooooo pleased for you both.           .
What a brilliant  .  I will keep praying that everything goes ok.  That is such a positive boost for the rest of us!  It's a miracle.  Congrats to you both .... I mean you three!

Emma I hope you are doing well.  I'll let you know how I go with ec and transfer at the end of the week.  Keep positive.  Hopefully we will get great news too.  Sands


----------



## sands

hi girls
hope you are all well.  We got 10 eggs of which 6 were fertilised this morning.  We have to wait until Thursday until ET.  Please God they will survive.  EC was very painful because I was so out of it I didn't ask for enough pain relief.  they keep having to top it up during procedure.  All worth it though.  Thanks to everyone for all the best wishes.  Please keep praying.  You are all in mine every night.  Hugs Sands


----------



## Shi

Hi Sands, Gills and Emmsey

Congratulations firstly to you Gills for getting a BFP!  I hope everything goes well for you and you have a healthy pregnancy.  

Good luck to Sands and Emmsey too, you have it all ahead of you, but I hope you both have all the luck in the world.

Well, I have finished my second IVF and it failed.  It was very hard and I don't want to be too negative cos there is every chance in the world it will work for you two.  But we have decided to finish at that.  We have been through too much now.  I always thought I would try forever, but I suppose enough is enough.  It has been a long 7 years.

So, I just wanted to let you know where I was in all this.  My D/H and I are now embarking on adoption and it is also a long hard road, but we will get there in the end.  My determination for children has not ended, it is just different.

So take care all.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Shi


----------



## sands

Shi
So sorry ivf hasn't worked or you.  We will stop after 2 aswell so please God it will work our first time!  I think you are very wise going for adoption.  My hubbie and I foster and it has its ups and downs but is very rewarding.  I think people like us potentially make good foster adoptive parents becuse we know how precious children are.  I hope it all goes well for you pet.  Anytime you want to chat about fostering or adoption, drop me a line.
Sands


----------



## emmsy

Shi I'm so sorry it didn't work for you but you have a very positive attitude so I wish you all the luck in the world with fostering and adopting. Good Luck love    

Sands - How are you doing? Did e/t go ok? R u going mad on the 2WW!!!! You may or may not have read my posts on Bonfire Babes but our treatment has been postponed until the new year as I was at risk from OHSS. We got 16 eggs, 13 good enough to be used of which 11 fertilised. They are all frozen now until new year. Got an appointment with Dr Boyle on 8th December to confirm when to restart treatment. Was very disappointed at first but its not that far away. This year has flew in already!!!

Anyway take care and I hope to speak to you both soon,

LOL  

Emma xxx


----------



## sands

Oh Emmsy
That's hard having to wait eeven more but it is best that your body will be fully recovered and ready to take your lovely embies.  Perhaps all the best and a few weks will wizz by especially over Christmas with so much going on. I hope it all goes well for you.  i am due to test on thursday morn but have to come in to work so may wait until friday morn when i have work off.


----------



## emmsy

Sands

How will you be able to contain yourself until Friday!!!! Are you going mad yet?   

I have everything crossed for you and I'll say a wee prayer for you tonight that you get a BFP on Thurs/Fri      

Take Care  

Emma xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hello ladies

I don't know if I should be posting here as I haven't made it to IVF yet, is that OK?  I normally post on the IUI board and am at the end of 2ww for my third IUI (think it hasn't worked - again!).  I've one more IUI left on the NHS and then plan to move onto IVF next year, privately if I have to.  I'm 35 and am worried that the waiting list for my free NHS go will be too long in coming for me.  I go to the Royal at the minute but am thinking of transferring to Origins for private treatment.  Do any of you know whether the Royal will give me copies of my notes and test results etc to take with me to Origin as they said that it'll cut out the expense of having to get a lot of the tests replicated, not to mention the time involved, or will the RVH be a bit arsey about me leaving them?  And can I still be on the waiting list for my NHS IUI while paying for treatment privately?  Sorry about all the questions but I've been wrapped up in my IUIs for so long, and was obviously hoping that they'd work and I wouldn't have to think about IVF but now that I'm facing the reality of IVF all these questions start popping into my mind.

I think its great that there are other people from Belfast on these boards.  I often look round the waiting room and wonder if any of the Fertility Friends are sitting there with me!

PS.  Sands - good luck for testing on Friday.  I tested this morning (14 days post basting) and got a BFN although AF hasn't arrived yet.  I've started spotting though so I know the witch is on the way.  Hopefully things will be much better for you


----------



## emmsy

Hi Catspyjamas

I hope it isn't negative for you, hopefully its implantation bleeding, I have everything crossed for you   

Sorry I can't answer your questions about the Royal as I have no idea but just wanted to say   to you. The girls from Northern Ireland always read this thread so feel free to leave messages here and they'll be read. My treatment is postponed until jan/feb so I am moving to the winter wonders thread in jan/feb cycle but I stay on this thread and also the bonfire babes thread because I have made friends there and there has been huge support on it.

I hope you ring the Royal and they put your mind at ease. You could also send a Personal Message to Lilly she is the moderator of this site and she gets treatment at the Royal. She is going for her 8th attempt at DIVF in January and she knows the Royal inside out and may be able to give you more advice. She is fantastic and has helped me immensely with my treatment.

Good Luck Love and let us all know how you get on   

Take Care  

Emma xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Emma, thanks for replying to my message.  There's still no sign of AF for me, and very little spotting (only when I wipe – sorry if TMI!).  I got a phone call from the Royal this morning telling me that they’d run out of funding for the year so I have to wait until April 2006 for my 4th and final IUI if (as I fully expect) this one doesn’t work.  I don’t know whether to cry from frustration or take it as a good thing – give myself four months to do the best I can to improve my diet and nutrition and hopefully 4th time lucky.

I also asked about the process about going for a private consultation regarding a move to IVF as I don’t think I can wait until April for an IUI. She said that if we go private we’ll still be on the waiting list for our two free NHS IVFs at the same time, which I suppose is some good news.  Just have to go home and break the not-so-good news to DH now.

I don't know what to do now about staying with the Royal for my private treatment or moving to Origins.  Which centre has the best success rates?  Will the RVH give me my notes to take with me and let me stay on the NHS waiting list if I move?  Or if I stay at the Royal - who would you recommend we go with?  All our appointments so far have been with Dr Boyle but I've not so much as seen him when I've been going for my scans or IUIs.  I obviously want to go to whoever I stand the best chance with, although I have to alter my expectations that they're fertility gods!  

Sorry about all the questions - I'm sure you're sorry I joined this board now!


----------



## emmsy

Hi Catspyjamas

Sorry you are so frustrated!!!! I hope the IUI works this time for you, but if it doesn't maybe it's better for you to have some 'me' time before the 4th attempt in April. I know it sounds a long way off, but it will be here in no time at all.

It's really good news that you have 2 free goes at IVF. I think if you go private at origin it shouldn't affect your NHS waiting list in the ROyal. YOu are entitled to the free goes by law so I don't think it makes a difference where your private list is at. Are you gonna see the royal about IVF soon? Get your name on the list as soon as possible for the NHS, it wouldn't hurt. Hopefully you may not need it but the sooner you are on it the better. When I started my treatment at the royal I asked about the success rate compared to other centres and they told me they are pretty much the same. It depends on the patient . I know you want the best consultant and dr.boyle is the head of the fertility clinic. He is my consultant and he is fantastic. He had been off for a while as he was very ill bit the other consultants are just as wonderful. I wouldn't worry the royal has had great success and the consultants are experts so they are just as good as anyone else. That's just my opinion at the end of the day it is entirely up to yourself love. I'm sorry I can't answer the question about getting your notes transferred over, I would ask the Royal direct about this. I hope you decide what you want to do to put your mind at rest. Anything I can help you with /i mostly certainly will but try and stay calm and positive easier said than done I hear you say!!!!

Good Luck and I hope you are successfully this time round.

Lots of Love

Emma xxx


----------



## gills

Hi Emma/Catspyjamas,

Emma - glad to hear you are doing ok - fingers crossed for you for January.

Catspyjamas - welcome!  I have just finished my 1st ICSI treatment at RVF, and have been very lucky - we got a BFP.  We had our first scan yesterday, and it's twins!  We are shocked but delighted!!

With regards to the whole private/nhs thing.  Myself and my DH were on the nhs waiting list for almost 2 years.  I thought it was the most frustrating thing ever as the dates for our treatment kept getting put back and back.  The problem is that people can 'bunk' the queue, as your position in the queue is determinied by the date you first attended your GP with fertility probs.  So, couples who maybe attended their GP 4 or 5 years ago, but didn't act on it, would likely go straight to the top of the list.  I know that there is no 'ideal' way to do this, but it is hard on everyone.  We eventually devided to pay for private treatment, and things started moving within the week.

I know 2 other people who are attending Origins, and are not at all happy with the service they are receiving.  On the other hand, I could not fault the staff at RVH.  They have been absolutely wonderful, and every Consultant I have seen during the course of the treatment were fantastic.

Anyway, everyone is different, and you should go with your gut feeling.  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for the future.

Take care

Gills xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Gills and Emma

Thanks for your replies.  And congratulations Gills, that's great news. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

AF finally arrived yesterday so I don't know what to do now.  DH would prefer to move to Origin for the simple reason that he hates the room in the RVH where he's asked to do his bit (if you catch my drift)!  He said they couldn't have made it anymore difficult if he was asked to do it in church!  Not very conducive to sample production apparently    I'm quite happy with the RVH but I have a friend who works on the site and doesn't know about our treatment so I live in fear of bumping into her everytime I'm there.  Its a lot handier for us than Origin which is a big thing when having to go for scans and all a couple of times a week but we'll see.  I'm going to push DH to agree for a private appointment, probably with Dr Boyle and we'll take it from there.  Who was your consultant Gills?

Once again, thanks for your help ladies.  Its great to be able to talk to someone local who knows the people and the places.  Love to you both xx


----------



## sands

Just a very quick not to let you know e got a BFP on Thursday night.  Still stunned so going to go back to the sofa.  You are all in my thoughts everyday.  I be in touch when i'm more down to earth.


----------



## Catspyjamas

I know we haven't 'talked' before but I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!  Brilliant news!  Look after yourself and wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## emmsy

Sands

Congratulations on your   !!!!! Absolutely over the moon for you and DH!! Put your feet up, get your head around it and enjoy the next 8 months  

   

Take Care  

Emma xxx


----------



## gills

Sands,

Fantastic news - so pleased for you - you deserve it.  Make sure you look after yourself well.  Maybe you'll follow me and have 2!!!  

Catsp. - Our Consultant was Dr Traub.  We saw him initially on a private basis at his private Consultancy - Clinic 352 on the Lisburn Road, but all of our actual IVF treatment was conducted in the Royal.  If it put your mind at rest, maybe even one private appointment with him to discuss your case history and to tkae his advice might help.  We found him very blunt and to the point, but he is, in my opinion, the best at what he does, and he will be rbutally honest with you.  From memory a private appointment was around £75, but for us, was worth every penny.

Anyway, best of luck whatever you decide, and keep in touch.

Gills xx


----------



## Katie210

Hi everyone

I just want to say that I am also attending the RVH.  My consultant is Dr Boyle but as many of you have said I don't see much of him.

I actually think Dr Traub is great because of the fact that he is so honest.  Which I think we all deserve!!

Anyway, congratulations to Sands - brilliant news - good luck for the next eight months.

I am due to start medication for FET on Sunday - really nervous but excited hopefully this will be the one!

Good luck to everyone

   hopefully we will all got a visit from  

Katie x x x


----------



## emmsy

Katie and welcome!

Good luck with your meds on Sunday Love everything crossed this is your time. So far so good with the other girls from the RVH this year so hopefully they will rub off on the rest of  us!!!!!  

Gills and Sands I hope you are both well and your pregnancies are going swell!!     

Catspjs - Have you and DH decided what you are going to do? Good Luck Love i'm thinking of you both   

Well I go to see Dr Boyle on Thursday to find out when we commence treatment again. Can't wait to get going again  

Newbie - If you read this, how are you? and when do you start treatment again, maybe we will be cycling together   

Take Care girls

Emma xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

I hope you're all well.  I still haven't decided what our plan of action is going to be.  I tried to bring the subject up over the weekend with DH but he wasn't very forthcoming - if he's in a grump there's no sense forcing the issue so I'll try again maybe tonight.  I know he liked Dr Boyle a lot who really is a lovely man.  He hasn't met Dr Traub yet but he did a few of my scans and I quite liked him.  The problem really is just the facilities at the RVH and I also hate the fact that for all my three IUIs they've always taken me at least an hour late!  Does anyone know the name of the glamour doctor at the Royal, always wearing gorgeous clothes with lovely long dark hair?  And female obviously!!!

Good luck with your FET medication Katie.

Hope you're both well Sands and Gills, and that your luck extends to us other Belfast girlies!

Emmsy, good luck for Thursday if I don't get the chance to say so  nearer the time.  Give Dr Boyle my love!?  Hope you don't have to wait too long for your treatment xx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

Sands wonderful news on your   wishing you a healthy   months 

Emmsy hunny how are you doing i just got my letter and i start with next AF cant wait   

Catspjs goodluck hun with what you and dh decide   

Katiegray  goodluck with FET hunny all crossed for you 

Gills hope all is going great with you hunny   

Chat soon girls maybe we can have a meet up soon what do you all think i will arrange it 

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there local ladies

Hope you're all well on this rotten wet day.  I got soaked taking the dog out for a walk this afternoon and have only just warmed up again.  Have been shivering all afternoon.

Emma, good luck for tomorrow (Thursday)   - remember to give kisses to Dr Boyle for me  

Katie, good luck for Sunday   

Lilly, hope you don't have to wait too long for AF to arrive and you can get started again.

Hello to Gills and Sands, hope you are both well.

I'm definitely up for a night out - would be great to put faces to the names and to see if our paths have crossed or not in the waiting room at the Royal yet!


----------



## emmsy

Hi Catspjs

Thanks I will give Dr Boyle a sloppy kiss from you    I see him at 3.45pm today so hopefully get back on the horse (so to speak!) as soon as possible! We are heading to Mexico on the 3rd January so hopefully we'll be started when we come back.

I'm definitely up for meeting up. If you are ever sitting in the waiting room and you see someone staring at you intently, don't worry it's only me    I'm always staring at people wondering if they are from FF  

Lilly - I will hopefully give you a wee ring tonight to see how you are doing, thinking of you love    

Gills & Sands - Hope you girls are doing well. When is your first scan Sands?  

Take Care  

Emma xxx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

I am so glad you are up for a meet up would be wonderful i have done a meet up before in belfast i am 50 miles from you all but i will make it for sure if you have any ideas of times dates please let me know and ill look into it asap looking forward to meeting you all chat soon 

Love always Lilly xxx


----------



## wendyf

Hi

Sorry to intrude, just wanted to say congrats to gills and sands on their  

And good luck to the rest that are on treatment in northern ireland.

Wendy x


----------



## Lilly

Hi Wendyf 

you are not intruding hun will you come to the meet also would love to have you there how are you doing hope well chat soon 

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## sands

Hi girls.  Hope you are all doing well.  First scan due Dec 21st so would be up for lunch that day maybe oris it too close to the festivities?


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies

I'm getting so excited about the possibility of a meet but sorry, I couldn't make the 21st - I'm going to my DH's university winter graduation ceremony that day, then out to the Coldplay concert to celebrate that night.  Sands, I'll also celebrate your first scan as well!  The only days that week that would suit me are 22nd or 23rd, but maybe that's too close to Xmas?  Sorry to be a pain.

Emma, hope you got on OK with the lovely Dr Boyle.  He's such a gentleman, isn't he?  And Mexico, you lucky monkey!  

DH and I have decided to make a private appointment with Dr Boyle in January to see if its worth our while waiting for the final NHS IUI or moving straight onto private IVF, given that I'm going to be an ancient 36 in March.  We're also trying to get a holiday organised as well for maybe March time but we'll see.  I don't know whether its best to give the IVF a go and if it doesn't work then have a holiday to look forward to or go away first.  I know we both need to relax and take some time off but we'll see.  

Anyway, hopefully we can get lunch or dinner organised at some stage.  Lilly, are you sure you don't driving 50 miles, where are you anyway?


----------



## emmsy

Yes Catspjs you are soooooooooooooooooo ancient!!!!! (NOT!)  

Dr Boyle was wonderful as usual. Couldn't tell us what grade the embryo's are, apparently he can only tell once they are thawed and 'live' but seemed very positive. He said we have to wait for a letter from the hospital confirming when to commence treatment again. There isn't a waiting list as such but we have to do it all properly so filled in yet more consent forms! He said once we get the letter. we will get our drugs and then scans before ET. He asked us to ring him when we get a date for ET because he would like to carry this out for us. We told him that we had booked a holiday in Mexico at the start of Jan would that cause a problem and he said not at all if anything that is great news, we should go on holiday and relax and we will start on our next cycle when we return. So really am gonna concentrate on a lovely first christmas as hsband and wife and a weoll deserved holiday. We fly out on our first wedding anniversary back to the same hotel where we got married in Mexico. Nothing will happen before then and as much as my dear hubby listened attentively to my constant obsession with babies, the female & male reproductive system and the home and health channel and every other sentence with the word fertility in it I think he would be happy if I just chilled for a short while which I am going to do. I know this is inly our first go but it really does take over every aspect of your life and I forget sometimes that we are a couple and we need to spend quality time with each other telling each other about our day, having a laugh together and just doing what 'normal' couple do.

So that's my promise to myself for the next couple of weeks anyway. No point in stressing about something that isn't going to happen for awhile.

Anyway that's enough about me yakking on, I hope you book that holiday catspjs and spend some time quality time together, you both deserve it.

I would love to meet up so much but I don't think I can do it this side of Christmas. I'm so sorry I hope I haven't put a spanner in the works I have soooo much to do in work right up until we break, I don't think I can stop for lunch!!!! 

Sands good luck for your scan on the 21st love I hope it all goes well. Hi Gills hope you and your babes are doing well.

Speak to you all soon,

Take Care

Emma xxx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

I think we will leave it to January when we can all meet please let me know all your dates in Jan 

Sands goodluck for scan hunny all crossed for you   

Emmsy you enjoy your hoilday hunny and have a lovely anniversary  

Catspyjamas  Dr Boyle is lovely goodluck with what you decide to do please keep us posted 

Chat soon girls 

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Good ideal Lilly and Emma, leaving the meet until January - at least it'll give us something to look forward to after Xmas.  And Emma can show off her suntan from Mexico while we sit looking at her like milk bottles  

At the minute, I'm free the entire month - no social life planned whatsoever so I'll leave it to the other ladies who might have a life to suggest a date.  

Hopefully we can think of somewhere that'll let an old fogey like me in through the door without putting the rest of the clientele off!  

Have a great weekend ladies - I'm spending mine stripping wallpaper and getting ready for the builders coming on Tuesday to tear my lovely house apart.  My timing is just wonderful, don't ya think?


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

Well Catspjs have you any house left?!!!   I hope it is all going well. God woman your timing is wonderful! But i'm sure you will have a beautiful house for Christmas. Would you like to sneak into my suitcase and head to Mexico? you deserve a break after that   

Lilly if everyone else is up for it, i'd love to meet up in January.  Not back until the 19th January from holiday but anytime after that would be great. Back to work on the 23rd. Lovely long break for me can't wait!!!!

Nothing to report today girls, just a waiting game at the minute. I work in Belfast City centre so heading out at lunchtime to get a few more xmas pressies!! It's like a bloody jungle out there!! Have to fight my way through the crowds oh what fun. What about everyone else are you all organised for xmas?

Hopefully we will all meet up soon for a good ol chin wag. Take care Gills and Sands hope you both can make the meet up 

Talk soon ladies

Emma xxx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

Catspyjamas i hope the builders have not done to much to annoy you hun i also have had painters in   we must be mad   im looking so forward to meeting all you girls 

Emmsy how does the 22nd January sound to you and all of you girls please let me knwo and Happy christmas to you all   chat soon 

Love always lilly xxx

  we will all be milk bottles so funny Catspyjamas im always one of them but if you are to i wont feel so bad


----------



## sands

How about the day before which is Saturday.  I am sorry Sundays are always taken up.  Can't wait to see all you girls.


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

Either day sounds good to me,would prefer a saturday but don't really mind at all. I'll go with the flow.

Talk soon

Emma xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies

Just a quickie as the house is still in a state so I'm going to bed to get away from the mess and debris the builders left behind on Friday lunchtime .... not coming back until Tuesday  

Either date suggested for the meet would suit me so I'll go with the majority.  I've a busy social life this week - out to see Starsailor concert tomorrow night then Coldplay on Wednesday but I'll catch up with you all during the week.

Hope you are all well.  xx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

I am so excited we are going to meet any date suits me and as i see you is ok with you all then its the saturday wonderful will do more after christmas on the meet hope you all have a wonderful christmas chat soon Girls 

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## sands

Well I had scan yesterday and we have one healthy heart beat on-board due Aug 8th.  The consulatnt thought he saw two but after lots of searching down low he pronounced just one.  I only let him do tummy scan rather than internal because I was feeling too swollen down there.  It was most amazing sight but I was so excited I never asked for a picture.  Thinking of you all. and have a happy holiday everyone.


----------



## Lilly

Hi Sands 

I am so happy for you hunny   

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Sorry I haven’t been about ladies but the home computer died, I’ve been ill so haven’t been into university to use the computer there and my laptop got stolen out of my car.  Its only now that we’ve got a new desktop that I’m able to get online again.  Hope you all had a great Christmas.  

The builders have finally left – well, I chucked them out even though they hadn’t totally finished but it had got to the stage that it was them leaving the house or me!  We tried a natural cycle this month but think we missed BMS at the crucial time.  AF is due on Friday and I’ve had some spotting today so I reckon its another failed cycle.  I’m going to phone the RVH next week and make an appointment with Dr Boyle probably to see if its worth moving straight onto privately-funded IVF or whether we should wait until April for the 4th IUI and see what happens, or whether we can do both.

I had a lovely Christmas, with DH splashing out and getting me a new Mulberry bag for school (most expensive school bag in history!!!!).  I’ve had a stinking cold though so have spent most of the time curled up on the sofa with the dog.

Sands, I’m really pleased the scan went well for you.  I was thinking about you on the 21st but couldn’t get onto the computer to wish you well.  I did have a drink for you and baby’s health at the Coldplay gig that night though!  I know, I’m all heart.

I can’t wait to meet you lovely ladies, I’m so excited at the prospect of a meet next month!  Love to you all and don’t be going too mad in the sales xx


----------



## Lilly

Catspyjamas 

Hunny i am so sorry you have a cold i hope you feeel better soon    i also had one i knwo how you feel hun i also cant wait to the big meet up but i cant drive in belfast    im a wee country girl you see    but i can drive to the royal as its the only place i ever see in belfast   correct me if im wrong the date for meet up is 21 Jan i hope to hear from you all soon 

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Lilly - 21st January is fine for me - I'll go with the majority re the most suitable date.  Where abouts are you from Lilly?  I know you said you lived about 50 miles away from Belfast so would it suit if we have the meet somewhere just outside the city centre?  Or if you want, you can park outside the city and I'll meet you and bring you in, so long as you don't mind being driven by the most hostile driver in the world    

Hi Emmsy - you doing OK, haven't seen you about for a while.  Hope things are well with you and that you can make the meet.

Hi Sands, hope you're keeping well.  Any morning sickness yet?

Can't wait to meet with all you ladies!

Talk soon xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

A bit late but I just wanted to wish you all a HAPPY NEW YEAR.  Here's hoping that all our dreams come true in 2006  

Much love xx


----------



## sands

Hi girls
Happy New Year.  Sending you all the very best wishes for your best year ever.  I am now officially 9 and a bit weeks with first appointment with midwife on Wed 11th.  Can't wait for the next scan.,  I so need to see everything is going well.  
No sickness thank God but feel yucky in evenings like a full feeling.  Sitting here with top button open in trousers and totally constipated.  Not pleasent girlies.  I could sleep for the olympics and did so ove the holidays.  Not so great being back at work but at least its oassing the time really quickly.  I still feel a bit ib denial about our BFP but it is slowly dawning on us.  Can't wait for 21st.  Any decision on location or time?  Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## emmsy

Hola Ladies!!!!

Having a great time in Mexico weather is fantastic. Feeling very chilled just what we both needed. Anyway Happy New Year to you all I know its slightly late!!  

Sands and Gills I hope you and babies are all well can`t wait to finally meet you.

Lilly did you get your letter yet from the Royal? How`s your mum? Hope she is feeling better. I hope you are keeping well also and had a great christmas.

Catspjs - sorry to hear about you being so ill and getting your laptop stolen - but what a lovely pressie from hubby. I hope you are feeling better now xxx

Looking forward to seeing you all on the 21st Jan. Any ideas on where the meet will take place?

Gotta go the Tequilla is calling my name    

See you all soon. Take care and much love xxx

Emma xxx


----------



## Lilly

hi girls 

Yes hun got my letter i start d/r Wednesday cant wait number 8 here i come lets hope all our dreams will come true in 2006 glad you are having  a lovbely time enjoy every minute of it 

cant wait to meet up i dont mind were it is i can only drive to the royal    i will get a taxi to were you girls want to meet im not sure about belfast is any of your dh comming ? chat soon girls 


Love always Lilly xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there ladies

Sands - hopefully you're starting to feel a bit more comfortable, or if not, at least getting used to not feeling comfortable - you've quite a bit to go yet!

Emmsy - lucky you in Mexico!  I forgot you were heading off soon after Xmas.  Hope you're having a fantastic time - knock a tequila back for me, if ya don't mind!

Lilly - is it today that you start d/r?  Keeping everything crossed for you this time!  And I do mean everything - DH and I have a really harmonious relationship, apart from when I ovulate when we always seem to have an argument.  So true to form, here I am, all ovulated and no BMS as we're not even looking at each other never mind getting down to doing dirties!  So legs crossed for you and all!

My DH won't be coming to the meet but don't let that put any of the rest of you bringing your beloved's.  DH finds the whole TTC really difficult and can only just bring himself to talk about it to me - I think he'd hide under the table if I did drag him along!  Poor soul, even though he is getting on my nerves at the mo!  Anyone have ideas for a venue?  Lilly, will you be coming up the M1 into Belfast?  Would you like us to go to somewhere like the Kings Head, that way you can come off the motorway at Stockman's Lane and it's just there?  I haven't eaten there so can't vouch for the food and I'm a north Belfast girlie so don't really know that many places over that end of town.  Or there are loads of places on the Lisburn Road but parking might be a problem there.  Anyone else have inspiration?  Can't wait to meet you all though!


----------



## sands

so sorry girls
i have to give Saturday a miss.  I have been landed with some unexpected but unaviodable babby sitting for my sis-in-law.  Hope you have a lovely day.  let me know all the details on Monday.
Sands


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Sands

I don't know if I'm reading your post wrong, but the meet isn't this Saturday, its the 21st.  Is that when you're babysitting?  It just seems from your post that you're babysitting this Saturday and I didn't want you to rule yourself out in case you got the date wrong!  If you are babysitting on the 21st, would you like another date that would suit us all?  And if you are babysitting this week, have a lovely time -it'll do you good to get some practice in!


----------



## sands

Sorry girls
Baby sitting this weekend so could make the 21st.  Fuzzy brain at the moment and stuffed with a head cold.  Thanks for sorting me out!


----------



## Catspyjamas

Sands, you're definitely allowed to have a fuzzy head!  It's great that you can make it next weekend.  Have a great time with the babysitting, hope it doesn't tire you out too much!


----------



## Catspyjamas

URGENT!!!!  Just a quickie ladies.  I finally managed to get through to the Royal today re getting a private appointment sorted out.  I tried for Dr Boyle but apparently the only doc at the RVH doing private appointments now is Dr Joanne McManus.  Does anyone know anything about her?  Would you recommend I go with her or should I make the switch to Origins?  Thanks for your help - looking forward to meeting you all this weekend xx

PS  Just a thought - is the meet Sat afternoon or evening?


----------



## sands

Dr McManus is supposed to be brilliant.  I have friend who goes to her as her gynae and she says she is brill.  I think she did part of my IVF egg collection and I thought she was lovely.


----------



## Catspyjamas

Thanks for putting my mind at ease, Sands.  I've gone ahead and made the appointment, meeting Dr McManus on 31st January!  Gulp xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there ladies

Are we meeting tomorrow or should we abandon the plans and make another date when there seems to be more of us about?  I've been offered work tomorrow and don't know whether to say I'll go in or not!  
Hope you are all doing OK?


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

Are we meeting Tomorrow its still ok with me i will look in later and see how many have posted and if there is not many going we will have to set another date hope everyone is well Emmsy have tired to call you hunny if you see this will you give me a call if we are meeting up can anyone meet me at the royal as im 50 miles and not sure of belfast chat soon i hope Girls 

Love always lilly xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Lilly
Good to have you back.  How are you getting on?
Re the meet tomorrow, I don't know what to say.  I posted earlier to say that I'd been offered work which I said I would do but could still get out off if we are to meet.  I don't think there's much sense in going ahead tomorrow though if no-one else is going to come so do you think we should reorganise for another date when there are more of us about?  I know Emmsy is only home from Mexico a day or two ago so maybe she's tied up getting back to normality.  Or maybe she's just frozen from the temps after the sunshine she's been enjoying  
I'll go with the flow but will need to know before 11am tomorrow as I'll have to ring in and tell them that I'm not coming if we are going to meet.  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense - I'm perched on the edge of the sofa with the dog lying on top of me!


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

We will have the meet another Day  i hope its soon as i was really looking forward to it will keep look out for posts Today and if its before 2 maybe we could go for Today but im 50 miles and it will take me a good 45 mins to get there i hope to chat soon #

Love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly

Hi Girls 

We will have another date any ideas  chat soon 

Love always lilly xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Lilly
I'm sorry, I did check yesterday morning before heading into work to see if the meet was going to happen but left it too late to write anything.  I'm sorry too about the meet, I was really looking forward to meeting everyone and having a lovely day.  I was more than willing to go but would've had to cancel work by 11am and there were no messages at that stage from anyone to say if the meet was going ahead or not.  I'm really sad it didn't happen particularly as I feel so alone during this TTC journey.  No-one at all knows that we are TTC and apart from this website and DH who is more the strong silent type I don't have anyone to talk to.  I really do hope we can arrange another date.  Hope you're OK, how are you getting on?
Chat soon.


----------



## emmsy

Hi Girls

I am so sorry also that we didn't meet up. I am just back to work this morning and this is the first opportunity I have had to read messages to find out what happened on Saturday. I have been quite ill since I have been home and I have had a hard time sleeping so I don't think I would have been much company if i went but you are right Catspjs ttc is very lonely. My husband is exactly the same as wonderful as he is he finds it hard to talk about it. I really really hope we meet up soon. Unfortunately the weekends of the 4th Feb & 11 Feb are out for me. We have a couple of family engagements which we have to attend but any other day would be great for me.

Looking forward to seeing you all soon,

Lots of Love

Emma xxx


----------



## sands

checking to see if new ticker works


----------



## sands

trying again


----------



## sands

how do you get ticker to work?  Where do you post it on your profile settings?


----------



## emmsy

Hi Sands

You're an eejit wee girl!!!!    You paste it in your signature section in your profile. After you have written up your history just go onto the next line you don't need to leave 2 or 3 lines between your history and ticker and then just paste it and that should be it updated.Make sure when you are creating a ticker that the URL that you cut and paste is the one used for FF if you paste one of the other codes it may not work.

Happy Days!!! How are you anyway? Keeping well? Has anyone heard from Gills? Haven't seen her on the board in awhile?

Take care, speak to you soon

Emma xxx


----------



## sands

testing ticker again! This is driving me mad.


----------



## sands

And once again folks.  fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sands

yIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE fINALLY!


----------



## emmsy

Yippee! Round of applause for Sands!!!!      

Well how's it all going for you are you getting big now? Any cravings? Sorry just being a noseyarse!  

Enjoy and keep in touch  

Take care

Emma xxx


----------



## ava

Hi everyone i just posted on another thread b4 i seen the one for rvh.I'm sniffing at the minute and injections start on the 11th,this is our 1st ivf and I'm excited to have started.I'm with Dr McManus privately so we are sheduled for ec on the 23rd provisionally.Its great knowing you are all out there,fingers crossed to everyone and lookin forward to hearing from you all soon Ava xxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi Ava
Welcome to this (very old) thread!  If you read back, you'll see that I posted here about a year ago ... things just seemed to have died off on this thread as we were all at very different stages of treatment.  I'm just a few days after you - I started this NHS funded IVF on Saturday with egg collection scheduled for 30th October.  My first IVF was privately funded though, with Dr McManus as well, who I found lovely.  I really hope you get a much better result though than I did!!!
There are a few of us on these boards from Northern Ireland but not very many so its great if we can all stick together.  A few of us are talking about the possibility of meeting up, would you be up for that?
Regardless, best of luck for your treatment, and any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.
xx


----------



## Mrs CW

Hi Ava and Catspyjamas (love the name!!  )

Ladies if you would like to stay in touch with each other and others from Northern Ireland how about setting up a thread in meeting places?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=37.0

just click on 'new topic' and give it a title.

Ava I know you've joined bonfire babes, catspyjamas you're very welcome to buddy up there too! 

Claire x


----------



## Catspyjamas

Thanks for that suggestion Claire.  I've started a NI thread over in Meeting Places so hopefully others will come and join me there.


----------



## Mrs CW

Just posting the link to your new NI thread so others can find you there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70297.0

Claire x


----------

